# Bean Storage. Valve Boxes by Curver



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Following on from another thread where one of the forum members (dfk41) mentioned about cutting out a one way valve from a coffee bag and taping it onto small plastic storage tub. Great idea BTW.

It reminded me that I'd seen these Curver storage boxes that have one way valves in them. I don't think they're designed specifically for coffee storage but they're on sale in TK Max for a couple of quid (in various shapes and sizes).

I was just wondering if anyone used them and if they were any good

http://www.curver.com/cur/products/aroma-fresh-premium/1380


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

never used, but they look quite handy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never used them but might go and have a look and see!


----------



## JD66 (May 28, 2013)

i use a Curver storage box and it works great imho


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not really sure about the merits of the de-gassing valve. I mean, keeping oxygen out is the main thing and bags can do that without the valve. I'm tempted to order my next lot of bags without the valves. What do you guys think?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I prefer having bags with valves as I can reseal then squeeze excess air out.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> I'm not really sure about the merits of the de-gassing valve. I mean, keeping oxygen out is the main thing and bags can do that without the valve. I'm tempted to order my next lot of bags without the valves. What do you guys think?


How soon do you bag up after roasting?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a fan of resealable bags with one-way valves and prefer them to bags without the ability to reseal.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When a bean is degassing, it is vital to get rid of the gasses rather than worry about letting air in, hence the one way valve. You need to bag up as soon as the beans are cool. If you do not get rid of the gas produced, the beans sit in it.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty sure it's the other way round dfk. Keeping air out is vital, gases expelled dont cause any problems (other than potentially splitting the bag?).

Just found this, worth a read... http://agoodkeensavage.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/why-i-stopped-packaging-our-coffee-in-one-way-valves/


----------

